# Favorite Catch of 2006-2007



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Well its that time of year again, trapping season coming to an end and the forum is getting slow so I thought I would make another favorite catch of 2006-2007 trapping season.

It is between three things our first bobcat,the second badger we caught, or the two mink we caught one day before the season ended.










Here is the bobcat.










Here is a better picture.








http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/medium/Bobcat3.JPG

And the badger caught two days before the bobcat.










Here is the one that I wanted to bump but could not find it till now....

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=123673&highlight=favorite+catch


Hope you enjoy.

Cant wait to see your pictures.

Incase you didnt vote or see the one from last year here is it.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=130425

And something kinda similar.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=130826

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

My prize catch for 2006-2007 was my first ever Pine Marten.

Now I have my sights set on catching my first ever Fisher, next December, if one of these long traveling furbearers will decide to visit one of my sets before the end of the 2 week season.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

First off my best catch of the year is my new lovely wife Amy even though I caught her in 2004 originally, I married her during this season. Then seeing it was caught in 2006, but in the 05-06 season my last otter of last season caught with my now injured trapping buddy who cannot come along with me anymore due to back injuries and finally my favorite from this year these guys my otters, first coyote, and my last day fisher. OT


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

First year, learned a ton and didn't do too bad IMO.

I'm the dumb ol' possum master 















































This has to be the favorite, as the girlfriend was really involved with it. I showed her the tracks and spot, she was there when I set and the first that day on the check to discover it.











I was hoping for a for a grey or a yote before the end of the year but it doesn't look as though that'll happen. Still not bad and I left room to improve


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

My best season catch was my first day trapping. Wanted to get my son involved more in the outdoors with me so we took up trapping. Started WAY late in the season. Set out 5 traps. The next day when me and my son checked we had a tripple. 2 rats and a ****. SInce then I have been looking forward to next season.

Borrowed a half dozen video's (FFG mink and raccoon, muskrat, Fur Handling 2000, Canines 2000 and Pipe Trapping video's) ordered a few books (Key Smyth's Bottom Edge Mink, **** and Coni's) and started buying traps for next year. Made a few male mink boards, did a bunch of trap mods (nightlatching my 1.5 coils, drilling out the rivet on my 110 coni's and adding a support rod out the side) Still have a bunch of prep work before we are fully ready for next year but my son and I have a pretty extensive line planned out for next season.










Kevlar


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

This beautiful male Red Fox was my favorite from the 06-07 season.It was a "Picture Perfect Morning" after a fluffy snowfall from the night before.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Well sense this was my 1st year actually puting in money, time, lots of preperation, and talking my trapping partener into trapping I thought it was a pretty sweet year and i had a ton of fun, And I owe a ton of thanks to many people on here for encouraging and giving out information.... My firsts this year included a Mink, Coyote, and a Beaver...... and next year i hope to catch my first red fox and grey fox... and if not im sure i will have fun again next year. heres a couple pictures







[/IMG]







[/IMG]...... and had to throw in the double too even though it wasnt trapping... has me and my trapping partner in it







[/IMG]


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

sorry to post again but just found the mink picture.


----------



## deerslayer15 (Nov 27, 2005)

# 1 would be my first ever fox this beautiful female gray

















# 2 then would be my quad on muskrats









this season i have learned alot more and i know can successfully put up *****!!!! i have already been thinking about next season and cant wait. 
now it is time to get permission for more land and make money for the convention in august cant wait to see you all there!!!!!!


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

This skunk got turned into a mound set and 3 yotes and a fox had to come visit him. He got his revenge on me every time I skinned a critter.

Griffondog


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

ottertrapper said:


>


The dog pics a great, sorry to hear about your trapping partner.

Mine would have to the mink I caught on my first check of the season.

I plan to change this post soon, from mink to otter!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Mine would have to be my first **** in a pocket set. Matter of fact it was my only ****. I didn't do the best job of fleshing but it's a start.










Runner ups are the first under ice rat in a 110.










And the first rat ever.










Gotta say that I'm not much for waterfowling but I learned to love the marsh and it's beauty.










And one for Freepop.










He's gonna make some dandy Clousers.

My thanks again to everyone for their help through my first season. I've loved every minute of it no matter how draining the season may have been. I look forward to depriving myself of sleep again for a few months next season.


----------



## bawplank (Dec 19, 2004)

first ever coyote, got him first night the set was out and never got another! first pic post also.


----------



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

Well, I didn't get to set a trap all season. Too much work:sad: I just got started in it for the fun of it and not for the money. I hunt mostly, but I'm still renewing my memberships to NTA and MTA. Hopefully next season I will be doing more work on the trapline and less in the office. Thanks to all here for sharing their stories, pictures, and expertise. Made me feel like I was almost out there with you.


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

Let me help you. To nice of a picture not to see it.


----------



## hunt4life (Dec 22, 2006)

well mine would have to be the otter i caught today.








almost forgot about the weasels they sure are addicting


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

hunt4life said:


> well mine would have to be the otter i caught today.


Congrats on the otter...

Keep them coming guys.

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

These are my fav's this year: 



















































I have a bunch more, but these are my favorites of 2007.


Chris


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Looks like you all had a great season...

Hope to see some more pictures.

Just wanted to say I know that the season is not completely over, with spring beaver still coming..

Good luck spring beaver trappers...

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## NCTrapper (Jan 27, 2006)

Mine would have to be this coyote on the left. He was a monster and I helped a buddy get him off his property.First year catching them so Im sure next year there will be more.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

hey guys, I kinda do not know how to get photos to attach. Think I have one or two that everyone would like. I did stick them in the gallery, my lil man with his very first cath, he is 7. That was my favorite pic this year.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

There you go soggy! Great pic and definately some great memories!


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Ohh Man Thanks Otter!!!!!!!!!!! My Lil Guy Is Gonna Flip! Thanks Again!


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey no problem glad to be of help your little guy sure looks happy those memories will be priceless to the both of you. Congrats I hope to have a little trapping partner someday. All I did was go into you gallery clicked on the photos I thought you were talking about and you see a UBBCODE down towards the bottom click copy and paste it into your post.

I download my pics into photobucket and then do pretty much the same thing. It is really easy once you do it. OT


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

Very Very cool SBB!!! Good job on getting another one of our youths hooked on trapping!!!


----------



## cgc Zephyr (Oct 24, 2006)

excellent job Gent's, especially those who took the kids out. Nothing and i mean nothing makes me prouder than seeing a adult taking a young one out, even if it's not your own. it matters.


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

My first ever Red Fox and boy what a beauty.










This was the only female coyote that I caught this year. It was absolutely pouring that morning and she took such a pretty photo.










Mike


----------



## Mallard (Jan 9, 2002)

Caught this photo on the way out from my canine line~


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Mallard said:


> Caught this photo on the way out from my canine line~


Sweet picture Mallard..

Keep um coming guys...

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

That is a great pic mallard! Here is my new favorite and a great way to end the season!


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful picture mallard. Man, if that does not stir something in everyone's soul....they must not have one.


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

These are my favorite catches of the year because my son was on the line with me when we got them. This is my first ****, it stretched to 27 inches long and 9 inches wide at the bottom and he is holding my first Beaver which measured 67 inches. I forgot to close the leg holes with nails, oh well I won't forget next time.










and this is my son just after finishing the snow cave, he's the next Heimo Korth, he even has the name for it...Nehemiah.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

You mean that's not a giant cubby set made for that 330?Huh?


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

lol, what is he trying to catch there?


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

I haven't a clue he said he made a house so he trap the woods, then he put out an old #2 DLS and my 330 by the only tree in the yard. He said its easier to trap Papa and Grandmas because they have all the trees!! I just noticed I put up the same picture twice, and now I can't edit it to change it, the other one was a before picture of just him and the traps right after he finished the snow cave.


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Well it looks like everyone had a great season...

Congrats to all you first year trappers, on all your first and hope you have a great season next year.

Thanks everyone who posted

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

And I really like this one as well. Just a day I spent out looking around on the snow shoes and setting a few snares.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

I cant believe I didn't post this one already. This is my 5 year old with his first ever catch. A rat that he really did make the set for he chose the spot told me how to set it and what bait to use "all of them". :lol: 










I had a set not 5 feet away with nothing in it.


----------

